# Benson Hunter Pocket Watch



## wildcard (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

what I am trying to find out what year this was made,

trying to find some information on a watch

its JW Benson Hunter 9kt Gold Pocket Watch

I have owned since 1992 21st birthday present

what it says on the watch is

on the back by movement

D2710

Best London Make

To H.M. Queen

JW benson Ludgate Hill London

Back of case

JWBL

Leopard symbol

9 375 U with a feet facing forward on both the tops of the U and foot facing backwards at bottom of U

2710

On Face just says JW Benson LONDON

oN BACK OF FRONT CASE

JWBL

Leopard symbol

9 375 u with feet facing forward only on both the tops of the U and foot facing backwards at bottom right side of U

2710

BY THE CROWN IT SAYS 9 375 WN























































someone has suggested its from 1916 from the hallmark but i cant find a u hallmark for 1916

also how much should i insure this for on my house hold insurance policy.

am i right in saying the gold value is worth more then the current watch value for this watch.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, it's a nice friendly place

I would suggest that you use the forum's search button as there is a fair bit of info' posted about Benson's watches

As to value, in the short term, for a quick cash return, the movement would be removed and the case weighed and sold for scrap :thumbsdown:

You may be able to do this yourself or get a watchmaker/repairer to do it for you and this would give you a baseline of minimum value

However, Benson watches are very collectable and if the watch is running and in good condition, will command a good price ( a quick check on Flea bay's present and past sales will give you some idea)

As to insurance,check your policy for 'single item value', usually Â£3000 so it should be covered.

As to date, you need to post a pic of the inside of the case at the back which shows all of the marks - a date letter on its own doesn't mean much - you need the assay office stamp.

Most Benson movements and cases were imported and, being based at Ludgate Hill in London, I would be looking for a London import stamp.

You should be able to find some info' here

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## wildcard (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you

Yes the watch is in fine running order and great condition

the markings are

JWBL then small D

Leopard symbol

9 375 U with a feet facing forward on both the tops of the U and foot facing backwards at bottom of U

is there any good watchmakers/repairs in the SE London area that you know of,

not had much luck finding any items recently that match my full hunter


----------

